

Miniclip: a handy tool for Web developers. - myguidingstar
http://myguidingstar.github.com/miniclip/
I've just made Miniclip, a Linux tray app that quickly converts HTML to Jade, CSS to Stylus and JS to Coffee from clipboard.
It uses html2jade, stylus and js2coffee as backend.
======
pizza
Head's up: your name is the exact name as one of the largest online flash game
websites.

